# The hypocrite got what he deserved



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You know me. I'm the the guy that preaches about buying American products. Well its time to come clean. Last year when the decoy sales were going I saw a price on some GHG goose decoys that was so low I folded under the temptation.  They were sooooo purdy with them fuzzy heads. I had 80 Bigfoot in my trailer and it would be ok if I bought just 12 Chinese made decoys;right? Well the karma gods got me. The paint peels like a bad sunburn. Two of the decoys are useless. They must have different runs because 1/2 doz does not have that problem. The decoys that dont peel dont wear well. The 1 year old GHGs show equal wear to the 3 yr old bigfoot. I got what I deserved. I had to make up for the 2-faced backsliding character failing.The only way to do it was to come clean with you guys and go buy some American products. So I confessed and purchased 3 doz RG Pro seriesII. Very nice no shine and made in USA. old hunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

O H I thought you were my allie on this. hahahahhaha I must admit I have been tempted a few times and have come close to ordering some myself but honestly I have not. I will admit I did buy some GHG heads for my Big Foots so I am guilty as charged hahahaha

On a side note I read China has made some contributions for Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

You should spend $10 and 20 minutes, sand those bad decoys down, prime them, and repaint them, that way you can get them back out in the field. or if you want to get rid of the "useless" decoys pm me I may be interested in buying them....


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

YEP! 8)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah, ya really cant go wrong with a foot, those suckers are tough, i dont care what anyone says they work good enough to get me limits.


----------



## Bartender66 (Mar 1, 2005)

Old Hunter,
Have you had a chance to use your new RG Pro Series II? I bought a doz of the older model last year, with the no glare only on one side, a like them. I going to get another doz and was wondering if the new ones with the no glare on boths sides are worth the extra $? Thanks.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Just curious on the RG why you'd need them to be non-reflective on both sides?


----------



## Bartender66 (Mar 1, 2005)

mngooser,
The only advantage I see is that it makes it a no-brainer when you put them out. It wouldn't matter which way they were facing in regard to the sun. With the no-glare finish on both sides you could have them facing in any and all directions without worring about the sun direction. Not a huge deal but might make your setup look better and be faster to set up. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey, I can relate to saving time and just being lazy in general. Makes sense.


----------



## Bartender66 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yup, being lazy I'm basically looking to minimize work. Seems like I'm always in a hurry setting up in the morning so maybe it would make things go faster.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I bought the proII series because I enjoy taking people on goose hunts that have never done it before. When nubees help me put out decoys they make a lot of mistakes. With no glare on both sides they cant screw up. My trailer is so full that I cant get any more full bodies in it. Never thought that I would be using sillies again. I like them.


----------



## Bartender66 (Mar 1, 2005)

Makes sense to me. One less thing you have to remember to tell them or check yourself. I'll be ordering some pretty soon. Have you ever used or seen the RG Mallard silos?


----------

